# Firmware: Canon updates firmware for the EOS R6, EOS R, EOS Ra, EOS RP and the EOS-1D X Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon EOS R6, Canon EOS R and Ra, the Canon EOS RP as well as the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III.
> Canon EOS R6 v 1.2.0
> *Firmware Version 1.2.0 incorporates the following enhancements and fixes:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AccipiterQ (Nov 19, 2020)

*Canon EOS Ra v1.8.0*

You can now launch small satellites into low orbit out of the card slot. 
Small satellites will let you rain down comets on your enemies.


----------



## janhalasa (Nov 19, 2020)

I would welcome a possibility to put a camera to sleep on a button press. It's very easy to keep the camera awake and drain its battery, if your hand gets close to the viewfinder on/off sensor. The on/off switch is not practical, since you cannot wake the camera up just by pressing the shutter button.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> *Canon EOS Ra v1.8.0*
> 
> You can now launch small satellites into low orbit out of the card slot.
> Small satellites will let you rain down comets on your enemies.



However be warned the battery will drain quickly if you do this, so you will need another battery. And because the card slot is empty after launch you will need another camera to photograph the launch and boost to orbit. (See page 2,418 of the manual.)


----------



## Chines (Nov 19, 2020)

janhalasa said:


> I would welcome a possibility to put a camera to sleep on a button press. It's very easy to keep the camera awake and drain its battery, if your hand gets close to the viewfinder on/off sensor. The on/off switch is not practical, since you cannot wake the camera up just by pressing the shutter button.



You can already do that by assigning a custom button to turn off the displays/viewfinder.
I have set my M-Fn button to turn them off on my R6 and on causual/street shooting always press it after I'm done taking a shot and continue walking. Battery works out very well that way and wakeup with half-press of the shutter or simply looking down the viewfinder takes about one second.

PS: Consider disabling the automatic sensor cleaning at shutoff to keep the camera from shaking the sensor each time you press the button. I don't really know yet if this is really an issue but it can be slightly annoying to have that cleaning noise each time you put your camera away.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

Chines said:


> You can already do that by assigning a custom button to turn off the displays/viewfinder.
> I have set my M-Fn button to turn them off on my R6 and on causual/street shooting always press it after I'm done taking a shot and continue walking. Battery works out very well that way and wakeup with half-press of the shutter or simply looking down the viewfinder takes about one second.
> 
> View attachment 194070
> View attachment 194071



I was about to ask, and you answered me in the last sentence. If the camera will still come on when something trips the viewfinder sensor that's not a sleep mode, and won't work for janhalasa or myself; s/he complained about the camera coming on while walking if he wasn't careful about that sensor. If the viewfinder sensor "wakes" the camera up, it won't solve the problem, which is the camera waking up because the viewfinder sensor is being triggered accidentally.


----------



## Chines (Nov 19, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I was about to ask, and you answered me in the last sentence. If the camera will still come on when something trips the viewfinder sensor that won't work for janhalasa; s/he complained about the camera coming on while walking if he wasn't careful about that sensor. Anyhow, that won't work for me either (which is just as well because I find that button useful for other things). In other words this doesn't actually put the camera to sleep.



Yea, thats true. The only way to fully go to sleep seems to be by waiting for the camera to do so, would be a welcome feature to have the ability to map it to a button. *looks up feedback form from canon*

Edit: I guess I did not really notice that it turns on accidentally when hanging on a strap as my camera was set to 30 seconds auto-power-off, thus _mostly_ sleeping as intended after manually turning off the display and putting it away.


----------



## jvillain (Nov 19, 2020)

How bad is the new plastic fantastic that it needs a firmware upgrade to fix it's color balance?


----------



## Jethro (Nov 20, 2020)

jvillain said:


> How bad is the new plastic fantastic that it needs a firmware upgrade to fix it's color balance?


How good that a firmware update is available so fast to get the best colour balance possible from a new cut-price lens.


----------



## degos (Nov 20, 2020)

Jethro said:


> How good that a firmware update is available so fast to get the best colour balance possible from a new cut-price lens.




It's not as if they've rushed this fix out after only just discovering the problem. The lens will have been through lab and field testing for a year, they just decided that it's not worth fixing optically.

Whic shows you exactly what Canon thinks of that end of the market.


----------



## Roby Davis (Nov 21, 2020)

I know a fools errand but I bought the r6 a few weeks ago in hopes of a big firmware coming that would continue to tweak the overheating issue for uncropped 4k... I may have to send this guy back, before my return window closes. Good camera but honestly can't say $1000 better than the EOS R. 

Are there any more grumblings of a "major" firmware for the R5 \ R6?


----------



## Jethro (Nov 22, 2020)

Roby Davis said:


> I know a fools errand but I bought the r6 a few weeks ago in hopes of a big firmware coming that would continue to tweak the overheating issue for uncropped 4k... I may have to send this guy back, before my return window closes. Good camera but honestly can't say $1000 better than the EOS R.
> 
> Are there any more grumblings of a "major" firmware for the R5 \ R6?


How are you going with uncropped 4k on the EOS R? Great camera by the way.


----------

